# LOTS of new salt water FRAGS close to yorkdale mall



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

*LOTS of new salt water FRAGS close to yorkdale mall LOTS OF PHOTOS : D*

located 2 minutes south of yorkdale mall

Lots of different kinds of colors
Check out my reviews. Feel free to come by and take a look no pressure to buy!
Starting a new tank and need advice? shoot me a PM Im happy to help

Huge 3'' chunky yellow granulosa frag $25









Ricordias $20









Palm Tree Zoos $15









Splitting RIcordias $20









More ricordias $20!









Yellow and Green MASIVE Ricordia $20









Yellow Green Milipora 2'' frag with lots of branches $30









Small Red Digi $10









Encrusted Purple Bonsai $25









Polar Ice Enchinata $25-$35









Small Green Digi $10


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

Large Green Digi $20









Yellow Granulosa 1'' frag $10









Yellow Green Milipora 1'' frag $20









Purple Bonsai $20-$30









Green DIgi Frag $10 (doesn't it look like its giving you the middle finger?)









Meteor Shower CYpahstrea $15









Yumas $20-$40


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

located 2 minutes south of yorkdale mall

Lots of different kinds of colors
Check out my reviews. Feel free to come by and take a look no pressure to buy!
Starting a new tank and need advice? shoot me a PM Im happy to help

Huge 3'' chunky yellow granulosa frag $25









Ricordias $20









Palm Tree Zoos $15









Splitting RIcordias $20









More ricordias $20!









Yellow and Green MASIVE Ricordia $20









Yellow Green Milipora 2'' frag with lots of branches $30









Small Red Digi $10









Encrusted Purple Bonsai $25









Polar Ice Enchinata $25-$35









Small Green Digi $10








$10









$10 - 20








$20








$15








$10


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

$15








$15








$10








Blastomusa $20








Bloody Mary Blastomusa $20








$10








Super Bright Green Acans $20








Vortex BLastomusa $25-$30








Chalice $20








$10








$5 








wow paly $20








Monti $10








Alien Eye Chalice $30








SUper Green Acan 2 $20


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

$15








Flamethrower chalice $15








$15








Green Acan 3 $20








Purple Chalice $20








Micro Scoly $50








Acan Enchinata $30








Blue Sps HuGE frag $30








$50 colony








$50 colony








Poker star $20








$30


----------



## fixiechef (Dec 8, 2010)

wicked frags and even wickedly cool guy!!!


----------



## Fragbox (Dec 14, 2011)

fixiechef said:


> wicked frags and even wickedly cool guy!!!


thanks man! hope you like the pieces you got

here are some photos of the newest stuff I have

Green Torch Pink / Purple Tips wysiwyg $20









Armor of God $30









Black Widow Blastos $20









Darwins Ricordia $20









bloody mary blasto $25 huge piece









fluorescent green blastos 7 heads $40









green blastos 2 $20









small flamethrower chalice $15









small mean green zoos $5


----------

